# Thomas Muller



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2014)

Il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi 20 anni.

Devastante, sa fare tutto..il prototipo dell'attaccante moderno


----------



## Ian.moone (9 Luglio 2014)

Assolutamente vero, veramente un campione completo.

comunque sottovalutato relativamente, gioca nel Bayern Monaco non nel Norimberga ed è titolare fisso in una delle 4/5 squadre statisticamente e costantemente al vertice nel proprio campionato e delle fasi finali della CL.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Luglio 2014)

Sono follemente innamorato di questo Giocatore. Troppo sottovalutato, troppo.
Non eccelle in niente ma sa fare tutto e dannatamente bene. Enorme.


----------



## Hammer (9 Luglio 2014)

Sta facendo un mondiale immenso, bravissimo


----------



## prebozzio (9 Luglio 2014)

Penso che la sua efficacia non sia sottovalutata... certamente colpisce il fatto che non si leggono quasi mai interessamenti di altri grandi club europei per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2014)

Un cyborg.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2014)

A livello di pragmatismo mi ricorda Nedved. Non è spettacolare, pochi fronzoli, ma tremendamente e maledettamente efficace.


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2014)

C'è chi sforna Muller e Lahm e chi Matri e Abate. Trovate le differenze


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2014)

Un giocatore che adoro, e nel contesto Bayern/Germania da il meglio di se. Un vero campione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2014)

Come scrissi in un altro topic,è il sogno bagnato di ogni allenatore.
È semplicemente fantastico.


----------



## rossovero (9 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi 20 anni.*
> 
> Devastante, sa fare tutto..il prototipo dell'attaccante moderno



Anche dai difensori, direi, come ieri sera.
Pazzesco come sia esploso poi: nel 2009 ha debuttato in prima squadra dal nulla e praticamente era già ai livelli di adesso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Luglio 2014)

Questo faceva sfracelli già nei primi anni, pensate adesso... Se si mantiene su questi livelli anche nel 2018, ha già l'opportunità di superare Klose.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2014)

E' il classico esempio di come il lavoro paga, non è nato con doti fuori dal comune, ha semplicemente lavorato come un mulo per arrivare ad esser qualcuno. In molti dovrebbero prendere da esempio questo ragazzo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2014)

hai fatto benissimo ad aprire un thread su di lui, meritatissimo

E' il calcio. Gioca di squadra, ha un'intelligenza calcistica mostruosa. Segna e fa segnare a rotolino, in campo si posiziona sempre benissimo. Senza contare ovviamente come attacca gli spazi, dato che sa farlo da dio e ha pure la corsa ma soprattutto ha la VOGLIA di correre. Ad esempio ieri nel gol di klose (il secondo) si è fatto trovare al posto giusto nel momento giusto, e non ha avuto la tentazione di tirare, ma ha proprio assistito klose. Quando un compagno accenna a fare gioco personale o a tirare da lontano lo rimprovera.
Per di più lo si vede ogni tanto aiutare in difesa. Cioè ieri sul 6-0 mi pare è andato a recuperare una palla nella sua area, e non era calcio d'angolo! 
In più c'ha pure carisma, personalità e cattiveria agonistica a fiumi

Guardando lui mi rendo un pò meglio conto di come il ruolo sia relativo in un certo senso. Cioè in teoria, tra gli altri ruoli, c'ha quello di ala. Dovessi basarmi sulle caratteristiche tecniche e fisiche però lui dell'ala ha poco o nulla.
Ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni mi fa pensare a honda o ancora meglio a taarabt...quest'ultimo ad esempio considerato non adatto a fare l'ala. 
Se un giocatore si sa muovere in mezzo al campo, sa quando è il caso di accentrarsi, si inserirsi, di tornare ad aiutare, può stare pure in porta.
Cioè il milan ha tirato la carretta con punizioni, rigori e colpi personali. Esattamente l'opposto dei 7 goal della germania. In tal senso balotelli non è manco un calciatore: si pianta a terra, si prende la palla spalle alla porta e inizia la sua azione personale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> è il sogno bagnato di ogni allenatore.



Già, non aggiungo niente sulle caratteristiche perchè avete detto tutto voi, ma vogliamo parlare della mentalità di questo giocatore?
Ieri non mollava mai, manco sul 6-7 a 0. L'ho visto arrabbiarsi (mancavano tipo 15-20 minuti) per un passaggio sbagliato di un centrocampista tedesco. Costrastava deciso fino alla fine.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2014)

Gran bel giocatore ma personaggio ridicolo. Andasse al diavolo. Preferirei Mazzarri allenatore.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me è l'essenza del calcio. Sa veramente fare qualsiasi cosa, e se non sbaglio è già a 10 gol mondiali.
Sempre decisivo, segna sempre e ovunque. È forse il mio giocatore preferito perché mi da l'idea di uno che è veramente non fatto per giocare a calcio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gran bel giocatore ma personaggio ridicolo. Andasse al diavolo. Preferirei Mazzarri allenatore.


che ha fatto??


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> che ha fatto??



Mi dà fastidio. Si lamenta sempre, e non a caso è stato l'unico con cui i brasiliani (Luiz) si sono beccati. Ma non lo dico certo per ieri, mi pare un pò furbetto, ecco. Barca style.


----------



## tequilad (10 Luglio 2014)

Giocatore totale. Troppo troppo forte.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi dà fastidio. Si lamenta sempre, e non a caso è stato l'unico con cui i brasiliani (Luiz) si sono beccati. Ma non lo dico certo per ieri, mi pare un pò furbetto, ecco. Barca style.


ah okok

beh guardala così, a livello comportamentale un balotelli ha un atteggiamento autodistruttivo, e la squadra per cui gioca ne fa le spese. 
Almeno muller anche se fastidioso rema pur sempre per i compagni. 
Però posso capire il fastidio...per esempio neymar anche se bravo fa antipatia a tanti per i suoi famosi tuffi


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ah okok
> 
> beh guardala così, a livello comportamentale un balotelli ha un atteggiamento autodistruttivo, e la squadra per cui gioca ne fa le spese.
> Almeno muller anche se fastidioso rema pur sempre per i compagni.
> Però posso capire il fastidio...per esempio neymar anche se bravo fa antipatia a tanti per i suoi famosi tuffi



Potrebbe anche essere una mia fissa comunque, visto che nessun altro l'ha notato.


----------



## Serginho (10 Luglio 2014)

Fortissimo, ma stilisticamente non eccelso, forse per questo non lo prendono in considerazione per il pallone d'oro. Lo meriterebbe


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Mettila dentro! Così sarà il primo giocatore a vincere la Classifica Capocannonieri per due volte!


----------



## Marchisio89 (12 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche essere una mia fissa comunque, visto che nessun altro l'ha notato.


L'ho notato anch'io.


----------

